# Would a male betta get along with Boraras maculatus?



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I am very interested in this species because their maximum size is 1 inch, so they'd work lovely in my 10 gallon. Plus, I think they are very beautiful. 

The tank is a 10 gallon, so there will be maybe 7-8 in there and a betta. If I find they're very active, I will only keep 6 and then the male. 

The tank will be fully planted, have diluted lighting, probably have tannis, and hopefully some driftwood by then! Lots of cover, lots of hiding, darkened water, dimmed lighting areas basically because that's what I read Boraras maculatus like.

Thank you for any information, suggestions, or warnings! It's not happening right now, and won't happen at all if you bring up good points.​


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sure you already saw this - http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Boraras&species=maculatus&id=947

It sounds like a school of them would be OK with a single betta. 

I looked up compatibility, and it sounds like dwarf rasboras will be fine as long as the tank is densely planted, which you already mentioned you're going to do. 

Good luck!


----------

